# Der "Was machen im Frankenland" Threat



## SpongeBob (7. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit  

Da ich heute Heim sitze weil ich noch erkältet bin und alle Anderen net in N oder auf Disse ( was ich gesundheitlich noch net machen will ) sind, frage ich mich, was könnte man noch so machen. Da kam mir die Idee mal den Threat zu machen, vielleicht wird ja was draus.

Ihr könnte ja hier immer schreiben was ihr auf'n Abend so macht, speziell WE. Ich würde heute noch inner Bar gehen oder so, für 1-2 Stunden aber findet sich keine sau. Und alleine kommt net wirklich gut.

Aber denke, i werd noch meine Beine Richtung City bewegen. Mal schauen.

Na dann hoffe ich mal es wird was


----------



## MasterChris (8. Januar 2006)

also, ich hab mir gestern in Erlangen den "Dick&Jane" im Kino reingezogen.
Danach gemütlich im IrishPub ums eck ein paar Irish Beer zur Irish Livemusic gezwitschert   war ganz nett! 
aber warme Tage und gepflegte Biketouren zum Biergarten wären mir lieber 
aber das Frühjahr kommt ja bald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (13. Januar 2006)

Und was macht ihr alle heute so? Ich denke mal ich heute Abend mal inne Bar in der Stadt gehe. Hat einer Lust evtl mitzukommen oder so?


----------



## Coffee (13. Januar 2006)

werde heute abend meinen körper noch mit gewichten und laufband im studio quälen um ihn danach dann bei sauna richtig schön zu wellnessen  

coffee


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2006)

heisser, wilder sex.

*edit* du kannst dich ja mit coffee im saunaclub treffen.


----------



## MasterChris (13. Januar 2006)

wir gehen heute Abend ins Sausalitos nach Fürth und reizen die Cocktail Happy Hour aufs max. aus  
hofentlich muss ich nicht :kotz: 
deswegen ist der wilde Sex bei mir vor der Happy Hour angesagt


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Januar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ....dann bei sauna richtig schön zu wellnessen
> 
> coffee



Ist das jetzt ein Angebot


----------



## Coffee (13. Januar 2006)

so zurück ;-) jetzt gibts essen und dann sofarelaxen ;-)


coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Januar 2006)

Joa, das werde ich dann auch noch machen. Findet sich keine Sau die noch was machen will. HeHe. Mussten ja heute auch alle Arbeiten. Werde dann mal endlich mein Schlafzimmer aufräumen, ist ne gute Idee


----------



## MasterChris (14. Januar 2006)

oh mann ... war das gestern wieder feucht fröhlich  
aber sowas wie gestern hab ich noch nicht erlebt...
da im Fürther Sausalitos von 17-20uhr happy hour ist, wollten wir ca. 10min vor 20uhr nochmal je 2cocktails ordern.... dann kommt die Tussi von bedienung und fragte ob alle 2 für mich sind, was klar ist , dann sagte sie ich bekomm aber nur einen... ich sagte dann, okay, dann nehme ich einen und wenn du mir den einen bringst dann bestell ich noch eine  ... die Dumms** lies sich dann wirklich mit meinen 1Cocktail bis 1min nach 20uhr zeit so das ich keinen mehr zum halben preis ordern konnte  
ich war schon bei vielen "HAPPY HOURS", aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert


----------



## SpongeBob (15. Januar 2006)

So, ich bin auch zurück vom Mikeybaloooooza. Warne gestern in Landhut und haben seinen Geburtstag nachgefeiert. Naja. EIgentlich nur saufen waren wa  Und dann heute mit der Chrissi wieder heim und dann a gemütlichen Tag in der City bei Starbucks gemacht. So muss das WE sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (18. Januar 2006)

Sooooo 

AM Freitag geht es gegen 18.15 Uhr ins Vapiano und danach iuns Kino die Geisha gucken. Da der Film net wirklich viele Interessiert, wird da keiner mitkommen. Mag aber wer mit ins Vapiano kommen. So ganz unverbindlich. Ich gehe mit 4 Arbeitskolleginnen dort hin. Wer mag, soll sich anschließen 

Und Sa ist DVD / Cocktailabend bei mir angesagt


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Januar 2006)

lass das Kino sein, am Freitag gibts gleich zwei Termine, wo man hinmuß:







und 






werde selber auf der 1. Veranstaltung anzutreffen sein 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Januar 2006)

GEIL! da bin ich nächstes WE dabei oder Freitag nach Kino!


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Januar 2006)

Ähm, heute wollen noch ein paar ins BA-Hotel, in die Lounge, kennt das Einer? Und wenn ja, lohnt es sich bzw. was kostet der Eintritt? Finde leider nichts dazu. Von den Fotos her scheint es recht gut zu sein


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2006)

ja, kenne ich. Kurz gesagt: die Leute aus dem Mach sind jetzt im BA-hotel. Muß man mehr sagen?  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. Januar 2006)

passt doch da muss der Spongebob hin. 

ich bin froh wenn ich heut abend auch der Couch lieg und mich abdichten kann. 
Dann bin ich morgen wenigstens fit und fahr dann voll motiviert ins Fichtelgebirge um den neuen Park zu rocken und mir ordentlich Adrenalin zu holen. Und abends dann wieder Couch. Für die Kohle die ich abends ausgeb mach ich lieber tagsüber fett Action und brauch dann abends auch gar nichts mehr weil ich so platt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2006)

> Fichtelgebirge um den neuen Park zu rocken



Was für nen Park?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Was für nen Park?


hab ich ihn auch schon gefragt....


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2006)

hm, rückt er nich raus damit.
Wahrscheinlich nen Polenpuff bzw. Nudistenpark an der polnischen Grenze


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> hm, rückt er nich raus damit.
> Wahrscheinlich nen Polenpuff bzw. Nudistenpark an der polnischen Grenze


niemals würde er sowas machen!


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> niemals würde er sowas machen!


nee keine Kohle fürm Puff und dann immer mit Gummi NEIN, ich f**** nur noch Tubeless

zum OKO, da ist ein neuer Snowboardpark und 10km weiter in Oberwarmensteinach ist auch einer.



www.fichtelboarder.de


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> nee keine Kohle fürm Puff und dann immer mit Gummi NEIN, ich f**** nur noch Tubeless
> 
> zum OKO, da ist ein neuer Snowboardpark und 10km weiter in Oberwarmensteinach ist auch einer.
> 
> ...




Falls die Wetterlage da zu mieß ist......fahr nen Kilometer weiter zum Oko.
Gleich die nächste links (von unten komment)
Ist vielleicht der entscheidende Hm unterschied das nichts pappt 
Bin mim Emän da unterwegs......wahrscheinlich ganztagesmäßig.
Wenn der Wind zu heftig wird und der Lift da nimmer fährt dann kommen wir mal runter.


G.


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Januar 2006)

Kann Einer von euch fürs WE was empfehlen. Also was man Samstag machen könnte? Irgendwas in Richtung Club / Disko und wo House gespielt wird


----------



## Ken****Barbie (25. Januar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Einer von euch fürs WE was empfehlen. Also was man Samstag machen könnte? Irgendwas in Richtung Club / Disko und wo House gespielt wird



jetzt weiß ich auch warum du in Becher pinkelst!


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Januar 2006)

Heute ist ja im Hirsch Wildstyle, geht da einer hin?


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Februar 2006)

Sagt mal, da ja nun bald wieder Frühling kommt, weiß einer wo im Frankenland "Goa-Partys" sind? Und wenn ja, war da schon mal einer. Ab und zu ist ja eine im Loft in Nürnberg, wie ist es da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (2. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, da ja nun bald wieder Frühling kommt, weiß einer wo im Frankenland "Goa-Partys" sind? Und wenn ja, war da schon mal einer. Ab und zu ist ja eine im Loft in Nürnberg, wie ist es da?




gabs immer im Hirschen oder Outdoor, auf meiner letzten war ich vor 5Jahren in Ampferbach


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Februar 2006)

Ja haben schon mal gehört das es im Hirsch da was gab. Aber soll kein Vergleich zu oben aus Berlin sein. Wenn ich mich da nur ein die netten Goa Partys in den Bunkeranlagen etc. erinnere, geil sag ich da nur 

Hier unten versteht ihr unter nen Club auch was anderes als da oben


----------



## Ken****Barbie (2. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ja haben schon mal gehört das es im Hirsch da was gab. Aber soll kein Vergleich zu oben aus Berlin sein. Wenn ich mich da nur ein die netten Goa Partys in den Bunkeranlagen etc. erinnere, geil sag ich da nur
> 
> Hier unten versteht ihr unter nen Club auch was anderes als da oben




scheiss aufm Club ist eh nur was für schwule...aber dafür verstehen wir unter Berge was anderes als in Berlin.


----------



## wr400 (3. Februar 2006)

> gabs immer im Hirschen oder Outdoor, auf meiner letzten war ich vor 5Jahren in Ampferbach


in ampferbach gibts a lecker bier 
da wird net getanzt sondern gestolpert.


----------



## Coffee (3. Februar 2006)

ich fahr jetzt zur ikea ;-)

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Februar 2006)

Hey nimm mich mit,brauche noch was


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Februar 2006)

Hmm. Und was macht ihr heute so? Geht heute einer in Nürnberg weg?


----------



## MasterChris (17. Februar 2006)

... gemütlicher Abend auf dem Sofa vorm TV steht an  

auch mal was schönes!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Und was macht ihr heute so? Geht heute einer in Nürnberg weg?



ja, aber erstmal privat und ob ich später am Abend von da noch weg komme, ist zu bezweifeln  

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (18. Februar 2006)

Und was geht heute so? Ne Bar Tour?


----------



## Riddick (19. Februar 2006)

Hey Sponge, ich war gestern im Tapasitos, warum bist Du nicht gekommen?


----------



## MasterChris (19. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, da ja nun bald wieder Frühling kommt, weiß einer wo im Frankenland "Goa-Partys" sind? Und wenn ja, war da schon mal einer. Ab und zu ist ja eine im Loft in Nürnberg, wie ist es da?



ich war früher ein paar mal auf outdoor goa partys! war ein erlebnis wert  
ich hatte da früher immer eine homepage auf der die aktuellen outdoorpartytermine für die jeweiligen gegenden aufgelistet waren, frag mich aber nicht wie die seite heist. ich weis nicht mal mehr ob es die noch gibt?!?


----------



## chrissi138 (22. Februar 2006)

... oh weh, da hat jemand langeweile... 
Bildet euch weiter, dann passiert sowas garnicht erst *gg*

Hey Robi,

bald ist erst mal ne Woche Faschingsferien angesagt, da können wir biken gehen oder auch mal abends weg... 2 Tage noch!!! Ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wie der Buck aussieht..  

Also auf bald


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Februar 2006)

Joa, also der Status sieht bis jetzt so aus das der Mikey wieder mal nach N kommt und Sa dann ne Kneipentour angesagt ist, wer mag mit? Oder bei mir Heim ne "Drecksauparty"


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Februar 2006)

1. *grins* 
2. Kneipentour fänd ich nu besser, ich geh als Badewanne. Schotten dicht und vollaufen lassen.
3. Danach Party bei Dir daheim. Ich beanspruche jedoch die KOMPLETTE couch (ok, wenn schlumpi kommt, darf die auch drauf*lol* kriegt dann das Fußende)- oder Alternativ mind. 2m² für mich und mein Bier Platz um die Toilette rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

